# sport quattro body kits



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

theres a website in germany that makes sport quattro style body kits for a normal (lwb) ur-quattro


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: sport quattro body kits (coupemike)*

how will these kits fit over the existing rear panels cos you wont be able to cut the entire back wing off will u


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: sport quattro body kits (coupemike)*

another thing theres a company in britain called dialynx which will convert a normal quattro to a sport. the louvre on the rear arch is above the line that goes down the centre of the body, all sports that ive seen have the cutout at the bottom of the panel, ive seen a rally dvd which shows an original works quattro in about 85 with this cutout above which really confused me, if you look at the dialynx section in fourtitudes gallery you should be able to see what i mean, were they ever produced with the louvre at the top of the panel except from on some rally cars which had both


_Modified by coupemike at 9:04 AM 6/10/2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: sport quattro body kits (coupemike)*

With the german company...see link...
http://www.urquattroshop.de/index.php?page=SN_Home
The front wings are bolt on, the rear are glassed on to the orginal rear section already modified to fit.
The British sport quattro conversions are using the standard urq/CGT, or the coupe quattro. They trim some from the center of the car, and install shorter doors.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: sport quattro body kits (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_With the german company...see link...
http://www.urquattroshop.de/index.php?page=SN_Home


There is another company offering kits as well, I dont know whether these are the same kits or not.
http://www.ker-innovatec.de/


----------



## coupemike (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: sport quattro body kits (PerL)*

this one looks way better than the dialynx conversion, is there anyone else making kits?



_Modified by coupemike at 4:16 AM 6/10/2007_


----------

